# Revive UK



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone used these guys?
They are a mobile bumper scratch repair service that im thinknig of getting booked after my rear bumper took a nasty bump and has cracked it,so need repairing.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Not used them, but I know a very good chipaway guy that maybe able to help you.#


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

got any pics , where abouts are you?


----------



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

carmarthen


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have they given you a price ?


----------



## taffyracer (Jan 23, 2008)

I could do with the name of someone in the Cardiff area, sorry to hijack!


----------



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

revive sorted it by the way top job


----------

